# Martys Friday Pics



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Got home this afternoon and started working on pictures. This is the last batch.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pix Holly! As always, fun to see you there and thanks for dropping by my place.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Holly and Ron.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Lot's of good pics. Thanks for shaing. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a whole lot of folks I missed out seeing and saying HI to. bummmmmmer!!!!!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't get SIC next year Marty!!!! 

No bummmmer then................ 

Marty's 2013, 10th Steam Up Run - Part II


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Super pics, thanks for posting Ron.
I recognize quite a few from the West coast shows, any chance of putting some names to the pics.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron / Holly 

Thanks for the photos, including my Shay sitting at Richard's and my mug shot in the shop, along with my newly acquired RS-3s [from Paul B] on the arch bridge in the Saturday Pics. I am like Rod... I now recognize many of the faces from last week, but the names are not imprinted in my aging grey matter. I know it is work, but a "rogues gallery" would definitely help me to remember these great people. 

It was a terrific experience attending both Richard's steam event along with the whole "Table Mtn Extravaganza". 

And thanks go to Jerry B and Steve S for their photo contributions too.


----------

